# Wedding Budget



## sapphire20

I know this is really nosey so obviously you dont need to reply, but just wondering what everyones budgets for their weddings are and areyou paying yourself?

We live in Northern Scotland so I know our wedding isnt going to cost as much as others even though we are having a large wedding.


----------



## lauren-kate

We have budgetted £6000 working on estimated totals we did for everything after doing a bit of research - we used the highest estimates, so hopefully we shouldn't be too far out! And yes, we're paying it all ourselves.


----------



## dizzyspells

We have 4-5k in mind but ideally dont want to go over 4.We have small familes though so looking very possible.We dont want to spend a fortune if we dont have to.x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

We have budgeted £1500 not including honeymoon. 

I have done everything possible to keep the costs low but we aren't missing out on anything!

xXx


----------



## fuffyburra

£6k. If anyone has any money saving tips, PLEASE pm me and let me know!! :) It'd be very much appreciated lol xx


----------



## Kimboowee

We've budgeted about 8k for absolutely everything even including clothes for the honeymoon - I think we're doing ok so far! Though I've not really booked anything apart from the venue, food and honeymoon


----------



## Sovereign

Our budget was around 5k not including honeymoon but it's going to cost nearer 7k I think. My mum is paying for my dress and the close up magician, we've paid around £1200, MIL is paying around £400 and my dad is paying the rest. x


----------



## Connah'sMommy

No idea on budget yet but i hope nothing more that 5k! I dont want a huge wedding though x


----------



## staceymy

Our budget was around £3000 as we are getting married abroad. But so far it was £2300 for the holiday, £1500 for documents, wedding package, passports. Our outfits & spending money £1500.. so now looking at around £6000. But i suppose we are getting a 2wk hol out of it!
We have around 20 family members coming & they are paying around £900 each to go.


----------



## Panda_Ally

Our very top end budget is £4000, the venue is £1500 so i have £2500 fror every thing else, i'm notg missing out tho so hopefully it will look ok, I'm gunna try and sqeese a cheap week away out of that too for a honeymoon but i think thats asking quite alot!!


----------



## mummy to be

We budgeted $4000 (aus) for our wedding. which is about 2200ish pounds... We havent used the whole amount. Cause Allans (OH) mum is paying for our photographer, our accomodation and also gave us $500 cash to help as well. she is a gem.. 

Tips on Saving FuffyBurra.. eBay eBay eBay eBay :) 
I got my dress, both rings, flowers, center pieces, shoes, Layla's outfit, tiara, Jewelery,Veil, Candles, Bridesmaids and Groomsmen present all off eBay :) And they are ALL exactly what i wanted :)


----------



## sapphire20

We havent set a budget yet...my Mum and dad and OH mum and dad are paying, But I will be using Ebay alot aswell!


----------



## Angelblue

We are putting down the deposit on the venue next mon so I've got some rough costs now...

£3000 for the venue and around £1500 for the food, drinks, entertainment & Bridal suite in with the venue bill...
and about £1500-2000 for everything else - although I don't know how we're going to do that because the photography is going to be a big chunk of that!!! I have roughly budgeted for things but think I have probably underestimated some things! But I want to make all the stationery, and H2B mum is going to help me decorate/make the cake.

Hence why we are putting it back to 2012 so we can save up! Our families have said they will get some bits, (think my mum will get my dress) but we're trying to save for everything because we dont know what they will end up getting.


----------



## Torsie

Our budget including honeymoon (which is in the same location as the wedding) is around £25k.

My parents are paying for everything to do with the wedding except my dress and the Suits and which we are paying for those along with our photographers, flights and honeymoon. So it's split about £15k from my parents and £10k from us. I managed to save £1k on my dress though so we might be a little under. :D


----------



## princess_bump

i think around 15k for us, we put something towards it but my parents are paying for everything really, as we're staying there for 2weeks and getting married in disney, florida :)


----------



## Torsie

princess_bump said:


> i think around 15k for us, we put something towards it but my parents are paying for everything really, as we're staying there for 2weeks and getting married in disney, florida :)

Us too! :)

We are having our ceremony in the Wedding pavillion, and reception and dessert party at the Floridian (Whitehall and then Sago Cay)

Who's your planner?


----------



## fuffyburra

mummy to be said:


> We budgeted $4000 (aus) for our wedding. which is about 2200ish pounds... We havent used the whole amount. Cause Allans (OH) mum is paying for our photographer, our accomodation and also gave us $500 cash to help as well. she is a gem..
> 
> Tips on Saving FuffyBurra.. eBay eBay eBay eBay :)
> I got my dress, both rings, flowers, center pieces, shoes, Layla's outfit, tiara, Jewelery,Veil, Candles, Bridesmaids and Groomsmen present all off eBay :) And they are ALL exactly what i wanted :)

Thanks for the tip!! :thumbup: I'll be ebaying it all the way!! I want to make a lot of stuff too, like favours and invitations, etc. Just because I like craft really  xx


----------



## starbucks101

Ive been thinking about this recently and think we'll probably budget around 10k, I want to get married abroad but OH wants to get married in the UK. I dont want to get married in a church or a registry office if we do get married in the UK lol! 

My OH & I will make our own wedding invites,save the date cards any paper stuff & his step mum used to be a baker so she will be making our cake!! 

Wedding favours - dependant on how many people we invite i think we will get something like each person a lucky-dip for the lottery! Hopefully if they win they will share with us lol!! but @ £1 a head i can just get some ribbon and wrap them up like scrolls! 

We will ask guest for money/vouchers as wedding gifts in the invite, Probably make up some crazy little poem! as we already have everything we need in the house, unless they want to buy us the house! lol 

I doubt we will get any help at all financially towards the wedding from family as OH dad & step-mum are saving to emigrate, OH mum cant, My mum & step-dad just wont & I havent spoken to my dad in a few years now! 

We arent even engaged yet lol but we know were going to get married. I think it'll be another good 3-4 years yet because we need to get debt free then save up! 

Will be following this thread with interest! x


----------



## veganmum2be

lol, our budget was tiny.
we have payed for/bought everything except the favors and flowers
and its totalled £950
however our honeymoon consists of a 3 night stay in a nice local spa hotel only.
its at a register office, and we've hired out a reastraunt for afterwards and payed for everyones main meal only. and there is 25 guests.

it basicly became a bargain hunting and bartering style wedding planning.
and was entirely payed for and organised in 1 week. 
we were only engaged a day before we announced the wedding.
xxx


----------



## nataliecn

I really wouldn't like to go over $10,000 Canadian dollars... Which is like $6000 pounds. 
And it's going to be very tough! Everything is so expensive here!!

I'm curious how much people pay for the food for receptions and stuff? We have found most places charge a minimum of $60 a plate... Plus the photographers seem to be around $1200 and up ..


----------



## Vici

Our meal is £15 a head - we are having fish and chips and then apple pie :D

Our photographer will eb around £300 but this is VERY cheap and we get all the edited images on a disc so i can do the storybook myself. Some go as high as £2000!!!


----------



## veganmum2be

our photographer is £100 for 2 hours and all pictures will be edited. theres no limit to the ammount of photos taken, just as many that can be in 2 hours. 

i got it that cheap because i posted on gumtree saying photographer needed and that i wanted to pay £100 only, loads of inexperienced people got in touch but then a qualified photographer with a website to view all wedding pictures got in touch.

i was told about doing this, cos if they dont have a job for this day and someone is looking for something lower priced, then they'll be tempted.
xx


----------



## dontworry

veganmum2be said:


> our photographer is £100 for 2 hours and all pictures will be edited. theres no limit to the ammount of photos taken, just as many that can be in 2 hours.
> 
> i got it that cheap because i posted on gumtree saying photographer needed and that i wanted to pay £100 only, loads of inexperienced people got in touch but then a qualified photographer with a website to view all wedding pictures got in touch.
> 
> i was told about doing this, cos if they dont have a job for this day and someone is looking for something lower priced, then they'll be tempted.
> xx

That is an INCREDIBLE idea, and deal! I'll be on the lookout for an american version of that site... we have Craigslist, but there's got to be something else out there. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## soon2 b wifey

are budget was originall 5 grand but after going over it with wedding planner we are now at 7 grand.


----------



## plutosblue

We have budgeted about 6000 total, but to be honest my mum is paying for most of it.. Me and OH are paying for the honeymoon and church and suits and bridesmaid dresses and so on, my mum is paying for the reception, the wedding dress and transport. Then other people are chipping in, luckily my auntie is a professional cake maker, so she is going to make and decorate my wedding cake, OH's uncle is a proffesional artist and photographer, so we got that covered and then OH's mum is paying for all the flowers :happydance: 

We will figure it all out somehow!!


----------



## EstelSeren

We were expecting the day to cost about £5000 but at the moment it looks like we'll be at about £3000 maximum, which is amazing! We've asked for as much help as physically possible from family and friends so quite a lot of things are being done for free, for free as a wedding present or very cheaply- we're paying £300 for photographer and £70 for my dress and the flowergirl's dress. My parents are paying roughly £1500-£2000 towards it and I'm getting small one off monetary gifts from my nan for wedding expenses.

Beca :wave:


----------

